# Gasoline from water, CO2 and sunlight



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gasoline from water, CO2 and sunlight.



> *A research team from ETH Zurich, PSI, and Caltech demonstrates the stable, efficient and rapid generation of solar fuels. They apply a thermochemical cycle based on ceria redox reactions to thermochemically split water and CO2 using a novel solar cavity-receiver reactor under concentrated solar radiation. Their remarkable findings are reported in the latest issue of Science.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't understand any of it, but you sure find fascinating technology! .


----------

